# Alternative zu Finale? Wohin nun in bike Urlaub?



## Steffi_144 (9. März 2020)

Moin zusammen  Wir wollten in 2-3 Wochen eigentlich nach Finale was aber aufgrund der aktuellen Lage leider immer unwahrscheinlicher wird  Südtirol scheidet ja auch aus ....da stellt sich die Frage wohin könnte man den noch mit dem Auto reisen für eine Woche bike Urlaub...hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## pommes1981 (9. März 2020)

Servus,

Kommt aufs Wetter drauf an und wieviel Zeit ihr für die Anreise opfern wollt, z.B.  https://www.visitsnowdonia.info/mountain-biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2020)

Wie wärs mit Deutschland/Frankreich?
Pfalz/Fichtelgebirge/Schwarzwald/Vogesen


----------



## Steffi_144 (9. März 2020)

Pfalz/ Vogesen ist meine Heimat 
@pommes1981 danke...des is mir etwas zu weit....so 10 st Autofahrt wär etwa die Grenze..... 
Dachten evtl Provonce/ Slowenien/Kroatien..
...  vielt kann da jemand tips geben.....


----------



## MoDingens (9. März 2020)

Kranjska Gora in Slowenien hat ein paar nette Trails und auch einen kleinen Bikepark. Ist aber natürlich kein Vergleich mit Finale. Für 3-4 Tage kann man da auf jeden Fall gut Spaß haben. Außerdem ist es landschaftlich wunderschön!


----------



## UncleHo (9. März 2020)

Nachrichten, Reisehinweise des Auswärtigen Amtes verfolgen und spontan entscheiden wenn es soweit ist, sofern man dann überhaupt noch Lust verspürt zu verreisen. In zwei, drei Wochen kann in der momentan schnell sich ändernden Lage viel passieren. Planen lässt sich da nichts...


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2020)

Soca Tal
Harz
Schweiz
Provence

Gibt einige Möglichkeiten.

Allerdings nicht mit dem Flair von Finale und auch von den Temperaturen anders.

Kann sich gerade alles ja täglich ändern...

Grüße


----------



## Muckal (9. März 2020)

Reschenpass.


----------



## homerkills (9. März 2020)

Ich hätte bock auf GB.


----------



## Tomz (9. März 2020)

Seit Sonntag stelle ich mir die gleiche Frage. Tolle Ecken gibt es ja genug z.B. Aostatal aber das meiste liegt für Ostern zu hoch. Und Punta Ala wacht an Ostern gerade erst auf und ist weit weg und dann noch Italien .
Südfrankreich sollte doch auch gehen. ich kenne da nur noch nichts.


----------



## Tomz (9. März 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Reschenpass.


 Reschensee ist geil aber da kannst Du an Ostern oben noch Touren gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (9. März 2020)

Südfrankreich ist rund um Frejus ganz geil. Dort findet alljährlich das Roc d`Azur Bike Festival statt. Gibts jede menge bei Youtube zu sehen.


----------



## cbtp (9. März 2020)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Kranjska Gora in Slowenien hat ein paar nette Trails und auch einen kleinen Bikepark. Ist aber natürlich kein Vergleich mit Finale. Für 3-4 Tage kann man da auf jeden Fall gut Spaß haben. Außerdem ist es landschaftlich wunderschön!



aber nicht in 2-3 Wochen – sprich Mitte/Ende März – wie der Threadersteller oben genannt hat ...


----------



## Garfeeld (9. März 2020)

Ich habe den Urlaub in Finale ab 20.03 nun auch storniert und bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen. 
Viele Regionen fallen in der Zeit allerdings wetterbedingt noch aus. 
Eine Möglichkeit, die vermutlich auch nur eingeschränkt funktioniert, wäre Ainsa. 
Das ist aber von der Entfernung je nachdem noch ne ganze Ecke weiter weg als Finale.


----------



## Steffi_144 (9. März 2020)

homerkills schrieb:


> Südfrankreich ist rund um Frejus ganz geil. Dort findet alljährlich das Roc d`Azur Bike Festival statt. Gibts jede menge bei Youtube zu sehen.


Hast du / jemand da mehr Infos zu?
Reschenpass is mir zu früh im im März |April
Jemand Infos zu Provonce oder Kroatien?
Finale hab ich noch nicht storniert...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und Finale is halt Finale❣️


----------



## pytek (9. März 2020)

Steffi_144 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen  Wir wollten in 2-3 Wochen eigentlich nach Finale


Dann fahr doch einfach hin.


----------



## scratch_a (9. März 2020)

Ja, genau. Ist ja kein Problem.

Mich erstaunt immer wieder, was auf solche Fragen für Antworten kommen....in 2-3 Wochen ist es weder von der sehr angespannten Situation in Italien besser, noch sind z.B. am Reschenpass überhaupt die Trails offen.
Und warum nicht einfach mal etwas ruhiger werden und die nähere Umgebung spontan nach aktueller Lage in Betracht ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffi_144 (10. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Ist ja kein Problem.
> 
> Mich erstaunt immer wieder, was auf solche Fragen für Antworten kommen....in 2-3 Wochen ist es weder von der sehr angespannten Situation in Italien besser, noch sind z.B. am Reschenpass überhaupt die Trails offen.
> Und warum nicht einfach mal etwas ruhiger werden und die nähere Umgebung spontan nach aktueller Lage in Betracht ziehen?



Is wohl doch ein Problem....


pytek schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch einfach hin.


......


----------



## ulles (10. März 2020)

In 2-3 Wochen wirst du entweder keine Lust mehr auf Urlaub haben oder nicht mehr in der Lage sein, dich frei in Europa zu bewegen.
(Ich setzte das Mal auf Wiedervorlage Ende März, Mal sehen wie es dann aussieht.)


----------



## Hr-Naab (10. März 2020)




----------



## Hr-Naab (10. März 2020)

Dann wohl doch ein Problem.
Das ganze gilt bis mindestens 03.04.2020


----------



## ulles (10. März 2020)

Es geht doch nichts über einen guten Hometrail. 
Wer in der Pfalz wohnt, sollte damit doch kein Problem haben.


----------



## trauchhaus (10. März 2020)

Hab jetzt mal bisschen gesucht, Krk in Kroatien. Da wir sowieso alle mit XC Rädern unterwegs sind würden die fehlenden Höhenmeter jetzt nicht so wehtun :-D


----------



## themountain (10. März 2020)

*AZOREN    *


----------



## Batrick (10. März 2020)

Ich hatte auch vier Wochen Liguren Urlaub geplant, bin jetzt aber am überlegen in Richtung Andorra und Spanien zu ziehen. Allerdings deutlich weiter als Finale alles.


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. März 2020)

Also wir haben ca. 8 Tage Vorsprung gegen über Italien....das heißt in 2-3 Wochen könnt ihr das Reisen eh vergessen


----------



## trauchhaus (10. März 2020)

Batrick schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch vier Wochen Liguren Urlaub geplant, bin jetzt aber am überlegen in Richtung Andorra und Spanien zu ziehen. Allerdings deutlich weiter als Finale alles.



Ja, hat einer nen Plan was man da so an Maut bezahlen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Batrick (10. März 2020)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Ja, hat einer nen Plan was man da so an Maut bezahlen muss?



Also laut Google Maps muss man keine Maut zahlen wenn man ca 3 Stunden mehr in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## cbtp (10. März 2020)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Ja, hat einer nen Plan was man da so an Maut bezahlen muss?



Französische Autobahnmaut kannst du hier berechnen: https://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm
Ist auch ohne Französischkenntnisse verstehbar bzw. geht die Seite auch auf Englisch.

ViaMichelin sollte auch aktuelle Daten haben (Autoroutes.fr nimmt das sogar als Basis glaub ich).


----------



## ulles (10. März 2020)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Also wir haben ca. 8 Tage Vorsprung gegen über Italien....das heißt in 2-3 Wochen könnt ihr das Reisen eh vergessen


... in 8 Tagen!?


----------



## xyzHero (10. März 2020)

Ich finde es eigentlich gut wenn Leute optimistisch bleiben. 
In der jetzigen Situation finde ich es aber irritierend sich über Urlaubsreisen Gedanken zu machen, da es wider aller guten Ratschläge/Maßnahmen der öffentlichen Organe ist. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2020)

Steffi_144 schrieb:


> Is wohl doch ein Problem....
> 
> ......



Natürlich, war ja abzusehen. Ich hoffe, die Ironie war erkennbar


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2020)

Noch verbreitet sich ja das Virus und das wird wohl auch einige Wochen noch so bleiben, wie zu sehen ist, ist Italien ja jetzt komplett dicht. Frankreich und wir werden wohl auch noch folgen. Da wird das Reisen wohl schwierig. Ich bin froh wenn im Julie fahren kann.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2020)

Weniger Neuinfektionen in China als je zuvor: Diese Corona-Grafik macht Hoffnung - Video
					

Gute Nachrichten aus China. Behörden meldeten den geringsten Anstieg an Neuinfektionen, seit den ersten Veröffentlichungen. Zudem erholen sich immer mehr Menschen von dem Virus.




					m.focus.de


----------



## Wolfobert (10. März 2020)

Elsass ist wohl Hochrisikogebiet und lt. Radiobericht heute Mittag ist dort wohl Chaos. Wird im Rest des Landes nicht anders sein.


----------



## Über (10. März 2020)

Reschen? Davon abgesehen, dass dort bis Ende Mai (biketechnisch) eh alles zu ist, liegt das genauso in Italien wie Finale auch. Also somit aktuell keine Alternative.
Wohin du aus Deutschland kommend in deinem anvisierten Reisezeitraum noch einreisen darfst solltest du aber ebenso beachten. Alles verrückt im Moment und wie schon geschrieben wurde eher nur spontan planbar.
Haben selbst für Anfang Juni Ligurien geplant. Da gilt es jetzt abzuwarten. (Leider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (11. März 2020)

# io resto a casa. (dt. ich bleibe zu Hause) und mit "zu Hause" sind die eigenen vier Wände gemeint. Ein Gedanke mit dem man sich eventuell anzufreunden hat.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. März 2020)

Zeit um die Hometrails mal aufzuräumen


----------



## komamati-san (11. März 2020)

Wenn Südfrankreich kann ich das Luberon, die Gegend um Alt, empfehlen.


----------



## sb9999 (11. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Nachrichten, Reisehinweise des Auswärtigen Amtes verfolgen und spontan entscheiden wenn es soweit ist, sofern man dann überhaupt noch Lust verspürt zu verreisen. In zwei, drei Wochen kann in der momentan schnell sich ändernden Lage viel passieren. Planen lässt sich da nichts...








						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com
				




Ich persönlich würde nur spontan und wenn überhaupt regional reisen. Jetzt noch weiter Reisen fest buchen? WTF?


----------



## greifswald (11. März 2020)

V


cbtp schrieb:


> Französische Autobahnmaut kannst du hier berechnen: https://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm
> Ist auch ohne Französischkenntnisse verstehbar bzw. geht die Seite auch auf Englisch.
> 
> ViaMichelin sollte auch aktuelle Daten haben (Autoroutes.fr nimmt das sogar als Basis glaub ich).


Viamichelin gibt recht brauchbare Routen inkl. Mautkosten raus. Für Fahrzeuge über 2m den Haken bei "mit Wohnwagen" setzen (ca 50% Aufschlag). Je nach Ziel kann man längere Teilstücke über 2-spurige route nationale nehmen und so ggf Geld sparen.

Einfache Landstraßen würde ich meiden, wenn man nicht unendlich Zeit hat: max. 80km/h, viele Dörfer und massig Kreisverkehre. Wenn man 1* geblitzt wird, ist die Ersparnis dahin. Ticket wird auch nach D zugestellt. Zudem höhere Unfallträchtigkeit.

Bei Michelin ruhig mal die anderen Routenoptionen (z.b. wirtschaftlichste) anzeigen lassen.

Viamichelin gibt es auch als Android app.


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Nachrichten, Reisehinweise des Auswärtigen Amtes verfolgen und spontan entscheiden wenn es soweit ist, sofern man dann überhaupt noch Lust verspürt zu verreisen.


Das Auswärtige Amt hinkt da etwas hinterher. Ich hab mich darauf verlassen, das war ein Fehler. Was hilfreich ist, ist die Entwicklung in Österreich zu verfolgen, z.B. https://www.bmeia.gv.at/reise-aufenthalt/reiseinformation/land/italien/ , die sind dem AA ein paar Tage voraus.

Meine Prognose: Planungen mindestens bis in den Mai hinein sind sinnlos, die Entwicklung ist da viel zu schnell. Die Entwicklungen in den einzelnen Ländern sind zeitverzögert.


Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Also wir haben ca. 8 Tage Vorsprung gegen über Italien....das heißt in 2-3 Wochen könnt ihr das Reisen eh vergessen


Sehe ich inzwischen genauso. Das gleiche kommt für die anderen Länder, also Österreich, Schweiz, Slowenien, Frankreich, usw., nur habe ich da keinen Überblick, wie die jeweilige Entwicklung aussieht und wie groß der "Vorsprung" dort ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (11. März 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> ... in 8 Tagen!?



vermutlich ja. Aber hier wurde ja nach Reisemöglichkeiten in 2-3 Wochen gefragt. Bis dahin sind auch unsere Nachbarländer vermutlich dicht. Wenn man sieht was gerade in Italien abgeht, sollte man auch überlegen, ob es im Moment wirklich so super wichtig ist zu verreisen. Seit froh wenn keine Quarantäne kommt und ihr Hometrails fahren könnt


----------



## cbtp (11. März 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das Auswärtige Amt hinkt da etwas hinterher. Ich hab mich darauf verlassen, das war ein Fehler. Was hilfreich ist, ist die Entwicklung in Österreich zu verfolgen, z.B. https://www.bmeia.gv.at/reise-aufenthalt/reiseinformation/land/italien/ , die sind dem AA ein paar Tage voraus.
> 
> Meine Prognose: Planungen mindestens bis in den Mai hinein sind sinnlos, die Entwicklung ist da viel zu schnell. Die Entwicklungen in den einzelnen Ländern sind zeitverzögert.
> 
> Sehe ich inzwischen genauso. Das gleiche kommt für die anderen Länder, also Österreich, Schweiz, Slowenien, Frankreich, usw., nur habe ich da keinen Überblick, wie die jeweilige Entwicklung aussieht und wie groß der "Vorsprung" dort ist.



Bist du eigentlich noch in Finale, oder schon wieder zurück? 
Recht langweilig im Zimmer? Radfahren ist ja jetzt glaub ich auch ein wenig Graubereich bzw. verboten?


----------



## MB-Biker (12. März 2020)

Interessanter Artikel:









						Es herrscht die totale Flaute auf den Trails in Italien
					






					www.ride.ch


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. März 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich noch in Finale, oder schon wieder zurück?
> Recht langweilig im Zimmer? Radfahren ist ja jetzt glaub ich auch ein wenig Graubereich bzw. verboten?


Ich bin heute zurück. Ein Fehler (da noch hinzufahren) reicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. März 2020)

Musst du jetzt in Quarantäne?


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. März 2020)

Ich bin in D, nicht in A. In D gibt's bisher keine Beschränkungen. Das war mit ein Grund, so schnell wie möglcih nach Hause zu kommen, bevor die in D verstehen, dass die Quarantäneanordnung von A vielleicht doch sinnvoll wäre.
Was ich aber freiwillig mache, ich vermeide Kontakte so weit wie möglich. Das ist das Einzige, was ich für mich, für meine Mitmenschen und für die Gesellschaft gerade machen kann.
An der Grenze am Brenner war eine Straßensperre, Frage wo ich hin will (nach D), Belehrung, dass ich in A nicht aussteigen darf, auch nicht zum tanken oder pieseln, die Peronalausweisnummer ist registriert worden.


----------



## UncleHo (12. März 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin in D, nicht in A. In D gibt's bisher keine Beschränkungen. Das war mit ein Grund, so schnell wie möglcih nach Hause zu kommen, bevor die in D verstehen, dass die Quarantäneanordnung von A vielleicht doch sinnvoll wäre.
> Was ich aber freiwillig mache, ich vermeide Kontakte so weit wie möglich. Das ist das Einzige, was ich für mich, für meine Mitmenschen und für die Gesellschaft gerade machen kann.
> An der Grenze am Brenner war eine Straßensperre, Frage wo ich hin will (nach D), Belehrung, dass ich in A nicht aussteigen darf, auch nicht zum tanken oder pieseln, die Peronalausweisnummer ist registriert worden.



Und wie waren Deine Eindrücke wie sich die Lage vor Ort seit Deiner Ankunft entwickelt hat?


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Und wie waren Deine Eindrücke wie sich die Lage vor Ort seit Deiner Ankunft entwickelt hat?


Flucht, Lähmung. Als ich angekommen bin, waren noch etliche andere Gäste in der Unterkunft. Jetzt war ich wahrscheinlich so ziemlich der letzte, der gegangen ist. Am Montag noch war im Ort nicht viel zu sehen, Leute draußen, auf den Baustellen wird gearbeitet, Autos fahren, vor dem Cafe sitzen Gäste. Heute Früh war es verdächtig still im Ort, die Mitarbeiterin der Tankstelle hat sich immer ein Tuch vor das Gesicht gehalten.
Bei der Hinfahrt war auf der Autobahn noch stellenweise "normaler" Verkehr (kurz vor Brescia, auch später zwischen Genua und Finale), im Bereich Cremona und Piacenza (damals schon "rote Zone") waren kaum PKW unterwegs (keine LKW, war Sonntag). Auf der Rückfahrt waren auf der Autobahn praktisch keine PKW mehr zu sehen,  nur noch LKW. Gefühlt habe ich zwischen Finale und Bozen Nord vielleicht 20 PKW gesehen. OK, könnten auch 50 gewesen sein, aber auf jeden Fall beängstigend. Die Autobahn war heute ab Klausen für PKW gesperrt, Umleitung über Bundesstraße, empfohlene Ausfahrt Bozen Nord (was ich auch gemacht habe). Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich bei Affi eine Pause gemacht, ein älterer Herr ist spazieren gegangen und wir haben "buon giorno" gesagt. Nach einer kurzen Pause meinte er sinngemäß (mein Italienisch ist leider kaum vorhanden) "wie kann ein Tag schön sein, mit dem Virus".
Der Chef in der Unterkunft meinte gestern beim Stornieren, die Saison ist verloren.


----------



## cbtp (12. März 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin heute zurück. Ein Fehler (da noch hinzufahren) reicht.





ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin in D, nicht in A. In D gibt's bisher keine Beschränkungen. Das war mit ein Grund, so schnell wie möglcih nach Hause zu kommen, bevor die in D verstehen, dass die Quarantäneanordnung von A vielleicht doch sinnvoll wäre.
> Was ich aber freiwillig mache, ich vermeide Kontakte so weit wie möglich. Das ist das Einzige, was ich für mich, für meine Mitmenschen und für die Gesellschaft gerade machen kann.
> An der Grenze am Brenner war eine Straßensperre, Frage wo ich hin will (nach D), Belehrung, dass ich in A nicht aussteigen darf, auch nicht zum tanken oder pieseln, die Peronalausweisnummer ist registriert worden.





ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Flucht, Lähmung. Als ich angekommen bin, waren noch etliche andere Gäste in der Unterkunft. Jetzt war ich wahrscheinlich so ziemlich der letzte, der gegangen ist. Am Montag noch war im Ort nicht viel zu sehen, Leute draußen, auf den Baustellen wird gearbeitet, Autos fahren, vor dem Cafe sitzen Gäste. Heute Früh war es verdächtig still im Ort, die Mitarbeiterin der Tankstelle hat sich immer ein Tuch vor das Gesicht gehalten.
> Bei der Hinfahrt war auf der Autobahn noch stellenweise "normaler" Verkehr (kurz vor Brescia, auch später zwischen Genua und Finale), im Bereich Cremona und Piacenza (damals schon "rote Zone") waren kaum PKW unterwegs (keine LKW, war Sonntag). Auf der Rückfahrt waren auf der Autobahn praktisch keine PKW mehr zu sehen,  nur noch LKW. Gefühlt habe ich zwischen Finale und Bozen Nord vielleicht 20 PKW gesehen. OK, könnten auch 50 gewesen sein, aber auf jeden Fall beängstigend. Die Autobahn war heute ab Klausen für PKW gesperrt, Umleitung über Bundesstraße, empfohlene Ausfahrt Bozen Nord (was ich auch gemacht habe). Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich bei Affi eine Pause gemacht, ein älterer Herr ist spazieren gegangen und wir haben "buon giorno" gesagt. Nach einer kurzen Pause meinte er sinngemäß (mein Italienisch ist leider kaum vorhanden) "wie kann ein Tag schön sein, mit dem Virus".
> Der Chef in der Unterkunft meinte gestern beim Stornieren, die Saison ist verloren.



Vielen Dank für deine Info und deinen Bericht. Ist interessant hier gleich Infos aus direkt betroffener (und glaubhafter) Quelle zu haben. 

Ich finde es hierbei interessant, dass die Daten der eingereisten Personen nicht von Ö nach D weitergeleitet werden, bzw. offenbar von Deutschland gar nicht erst angefordert werden. Jeder Pass wird abfotographiert – man hätte in Deutschland alle Möglichkeiten die Leute zur Sicherheit gleich mal 2 Wochen in Quarantäne zu stellen ...  ... soll jetzt nicht gegen dich persönlich oder so gerichtet sein (du hast eh schon im Forum die Schmach abbekommen  ), aber objektiv betrachtet wäre das sicherlich das Sinnvollste.


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. März 2020)

Der Zug mit Einzelquarantaene und Kontaktetracing ist doch laengst abgefahren. Das Virus ist da und wird bleiben und die einzige Frage, die sich fuer die Laender noch stellt, ist: Koennen wir die Anzahl der Patienten mit Lungenproblemen in den naechsten Wochen irgendwie unter der Anzahl der vorhandenen Beatmungsmaschinen halten.
Und D scheint sich da am bluffen versuchen zu wollen. Mal schaun, wann der Mitspieler sehen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (12. März 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Info und deinen Bericht. Ist interessant hier gleich Infos aus direkt betroffener (und glaubhafter) Quelle zu haben.
> 
> Ich finde es hierbei interessant, dass die Daten der eingereisten Personen nicht von Ö nach D weitergeleitet werden, bzw. offenbar von Deutschland gar nicht erst angefordert werden. Jeder Pass wird abfotographiert – man hätte in Deutschland alle Möglichkeiten die Leute zur Sicherheit gleich mal 2 Wochen in Quarantäne zu stellen ...  ... soll jetzt nicht gegen dich persönlich oder so gerichtet sein (du hast eh schon im Forum die Schmach abbekommen  ), aber objektiv betrachtet wäre das sicherlich das Sinnvollste.



Ich vermute einfach schlichtweg das hierfür der Prozess, die Software, Schnittstellen usw garnicht vorhanden sind. Das ist einfach ein Szenario was es (geplant) nicht gibt.


----------



## lucie (13. März 2020)

Steffi_144 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen  Wir wollten in 2-3 Wochen eigentlich nach Finale was aber aufgrund der aktuellen Lage leider immer unwahrscheinlicher wird  Südtirol scheidet ja auch aus ....da stellt sich die Frage wohin könnte man den noch mit dem Auto reisen für eine Woche bike Urlaub...hat wer ne Idee?



Wer im Augenblick hier noch solche Fragen stellt, der hat, sorry für die Formulierung, den Schuss einfach nicht gehört.

Wenn das so weiter geht, kannst Du froh sein, wenn Du Deine Homtrails fahren oder sie aufräumen kannst. 

Mit den Maßnahmen, die in der nächsten Zeit ergriffen werden sollten/müssen, wird vordergründig sicher keine Panikmache bezweckt, sondern soll vorrangig Prävention betrieben werden. Panik machen die, die das so verstehen wollen und nicht kapieren, dass die Infektionsketten (die sind ohnehin nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, dafür wurde einfach zu spät und inkonsequent ragiert) im Weiteren möglichst eingedämmt werden sollen. Da ist Reisen im Augenblick wohl nicht gerade die erste Wahl, zumal auch alle anderen Regionen in Europa dieselben Probleme haben und früher oder später ähnliche Entscheidungen treffen werden/müssen!

Da kann man ruhig mal getrost mit seinem A...h in den heimatlichen Gefilden bleiben und evtl. mal überlegen, was man Nützliches für alle in der Region in dieser Situation machen könnte. Davon stirbt ganz sicher niemand.


----------



## UncleHo (13. März 2020)

Sofern man zur Freizeigestaltung überhaupt noch vor die Türe darf...


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. März 2020)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Zuschriften von euch!



cbtp schrieb:


> Ich finde es hierbei interessant, dass die Daten der eingereisten Personen nicht von Ö nach D weitergeleitet werden, bzw. offenbar von Deutschland gar nicht erst angefordert werden. Jeder Pass wird abfotographiert – man hätte in Deutschland alle Möglichkeiten die Leute zur Sicherheit gleich mal 2 Wochen in Quarantäne zu stellen ... ... soll jetzt nicht gegen dich persönlich oder so gerichtet sein (du hast eh schon im Forum die Schmach abbekommen  ), aber objektiv betrachtet wäre das sicherlich das Sinnvollste.





beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Der Zug mit Einzelquarantaene und Kontaktetracing ist doch laengst abgefahren. Das Virus ist da und wird bleiben und die einzige Frage, die sich fuer die Laender noch stellt, ist: Koennen wir die Anzahl der Patienten mit Lungenproblemen in den naechsten Wochen irgendwie unter der Anzahl der vorhandenen Beatmungsmaschinen halten.


Nee, nehm ich sicher nicht persönlich. Ich sehe es ja auch ähnlich. Nur meine ich, dass @beutelfuchs Recht hat: Das mit Einzelmaßnahmen ist durch. Eigentlich müssten die Regierungen (D, A, CH, F, ...) jetzt sofort alles schließen, was nicht mit Lebensmittelversorgung, Müllabfuhr, Gesundheitssystem zusammenhängt. Also auch keine Gastronomie, Firmen (die nicht im genannten Bereich arbeiten) schließen usw. Und ich meine wirklich JETZT, nicht morgen. Zur Frage, ob die Beatmungsmaschinen reichen werden: Nein. An dem Punkt ist Italien gerade, und da werden wir in Deutschland in 2 Wochen sein.


trauchhaus schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach schlichtweg das hierfür der Prozess, die Software, Schnittstellen usw garnicht vorhanden sind. Das ist einfach ein Szenario was es (geplant) nicht gibt.


Der Prozess wäre in einem Tag installiert, und wenn es per Fax geht (die Daten von mir sind auch auf Papier erfasst worden, nicht elektronisch). Nur halte ich das nicht für zielführend, siehe oben.


----------



## sb9999 (13. März 2020)

Genau so Excelbiker! Warum jetzt noch zögern? Andere Länder, speziell Österreich machen es doch schon vor.

Bei uns haben alle Angst vorm schwarzen Peter, unnötig starke Restriktionen verhängt zu haben. So ein Quatsch, inzwischen sollte doch der Letzte verstanden haben das es richtig ernst ist. Da wird sich im Nachhinein doch  keiner über möglichst frühe & weitreichende Schutzmaßnahme beschweren.

Ich habe selbst eine Autoimmunerkrankung, also tendenziell Risikopatient. Vater schwer herzkrank, Mutter Asthmatikerin, Frau verbeamtete Lehrerin an einer Schule für Erzieher und Kindergärtner. Die muss noch jeden Tag in die Schule (wtf!?!) und bringt als prima Multiplikator den Scheiss ggf. mit nach Hause. Daher für mich derzeit keinen persönlichen Kontakt zu den Eltern, Homeoffice und soziale Kontakte auf NULL. Mehr kann man nicht machen. Man kann froh sein solange man noch lokal aufs bike kommt.


----------



## NunAuchDa (13. März 2020)

Ich bin selbst am zittern....zu Ostern ist ein Umzug geplant mit neuem Arbeitgeber....


----------



## BaerLee (13. März 2020)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Genau so Excelbiker! Warum jetzt noch zögern? Andere Länder, speziell Österreich machen es doch schon vor.
> 
> Bei uns haben alle Angst vorm schwarzen Peter, unnötig starke Restriktionen verhängt zu haben. So ein Quatsch, inzwischen sollte doch der Letzte verstanden haben das es richtig ernst ist. Da wird sich im Nachhinein doch  keiner über möglichst frühe & weitreichende Schutzmaßnahme beschweren.
> 
> Ich habe selbst eine Autoimmunerkrankung, also tendenziell Risikopatient. Vater schwer herzkrank, Mutter Asthmatikerin, Frau verbeamtete Lehrerin an einer Schule für Erzieher und Kindergärtner. Die muss noch jeden Tag in die Schule (wtf!?!) und bringt als prima Multiplikator den Scheiss ggf. mit nach Hause. Daher für mich derzeit keinen persönlichen Kontakt zu den Eltern, Homeoffice und soziale Kontakte auf NULL. Mehr kann man nicht machen. Man kann froh sein solange man noch lokal aufs bike kommt.



Du bist das also, der das ganze Scheißhauspapier gekauft hat


----------



## lucie (13. März 2020)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Du bist das also, der das ganze Scheißhauspapier gekauft hat



@BaerLee Ich hoffe, Du hast zusätzlich den hier "  " vergessen, ansonsten ist Dein Post sowas von daneben.
Für immunsuppremierte Mitmenschen ist das alles nicht wirklich witzig bzw. lustig


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. März 2020)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Bei uns haben alle Angst vorm schwarzen Peter, unnötig starke Restriktionen verhängt zu haben. So ein Quatsch, inzwischen sollte doch der Letzte verstanden haben das es richtig ernst ist. Da wird sich im Nachhinein doch keiner über möglichst frühe & weitreichende Schutzmaßnahme beschweren.


Sollte ... viele (auch von den Entscheidern) haben das noch nicht überrissen. Exponentielle Verläufe sind halt kaum zu vermitteln.

Wer mal die langfristige Wirksamkeit von Maßnahmen testen will, kann mal mit diesem Tool spielen: https://neherlab.org/covid19/ . Da kommt klar raus, je eher und je restriktiver die Maßnahmen sind, desto mehr werden gerettet. Bei den Zahlen mit Deutschland kommt man da schnell auf 130.000 Tote vs. 10.000 Tote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (13. März 2020)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Du bist das also, der das ganze Scheißhauspapier gekauft hat



War jetzt eher nicht so auf meiner Liste und wir haben schon vor 2 Wochen generell von allem etwas mehr einkauft - man konnte das damals ja schon kommen sehen.

Wer sich für die grausame statistische Realität (oder Wahrscheinlichkeit) interessiert dem empfehle ich diesen Artikel:








						Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now
					

Politicians and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?




					medium.com
				




stay safe!


----------



## maczuck (14. März 2020)

Ich stehe gerade auch vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Habe letztes Jahr eine Woche Spanien gebucht. Nächsten Mittwoch soll es losgehen. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich die Reise noch antreten soll. Gebucht wurde über einen deutschen Anbieter. Am liebsten wäre mir gerade das der Veranstalter die Reise storniert. Meine Bedenken sind nämlich das auf einmal die Grenzen dicht sind ich nicht mehr nach Hause komme oder mich dort direkt in Quarantäne begeben muss.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. März 2020)

Wir sind schon eine Eskalationsstufe weiter:









						Spain goes under lockdown to fight coronavirus
					

Spain put its 47 million inhabitants under partial lockdown on Saturday as part of a 15-day state of emergency to combat the coronavirus epidemic in Europe's second worst-affected country by the disease after Italy.




					www.google.com


----------



## NunAuchDa (14. März 2020)

In Spanien wurde eine Ausgangssperre verhängt. Ich würds nicht versuchen


----------



## maczuck (14. März 2020)

Ich will eigentlich auch nicht mehr hin habe aber auch keine Lust 1000€ in den Wind zu schießen. Bei so einer kurzfristigen stornierung bleibe ich sonst auf den Kosten sitzen. Und Reiserücktritt wird auch nicht greifen so lange ich nicht krank bin.


----------



## NunAuchDa (14. März 2020)

Beobachte die Seiten vom Auswertigen Amt. Bei ner Reisewarnung kannst auf jeden Fall zurücktreten.
Ansonsten mal mit dem Reiseveranstalter reden. Momentan werden wohl einige doch eher kulant sein.
Bei der Reiserücktritt würd ich mal ins Kleingedruckte schauen....
Deine Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung könnte Dir jedenfalls Probleme machen wenn Du Dich vorsätzlich in ein Risikogebiet begibst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (14. März 2020)

Ganz dringender Tipp: Das Auswärtige Amt ist etwas hinterher. Die Österreicher sind da einen Schritt weiter und warnen vor Reisen nach Spanien allgemein. War bei mir mit Italien das gleiche.
Rede mit dem Veranstalter. Der wird dir ziemlich sicher keine Probleme mit einer Stornierung machen (wenn die Reise überhaupt stattfindet).


----------



## lucie (14. März 2020)

1000,00€ tun sicherlich weh, aber was hättest Du davon, wenn Du trotz aller Informationen, die Dir heute vorliegen, dorthin fliegst? Dieser Urlaub wäre alles andere als entspannt und sicher kein Vergnügen, aber ganz sicher ein einschneidendes Erlebnis.


----------



## Wolfobert (14. März 2020)

In meiner Tageszeitung stand vor paar Tagen, das die großen Reiseveranstalter recht kulant sind, bevorzugt sind dann vor allem Umbuchungen, also Verschieben auf September oder so. Kollege meinte, sein Sohn hat den geplanten Adriaurlaub auch problemlos von Pfingsten auf September verschoben. Wie es dann ist, wird sich weisen...


----------



## xyzHero (14. März 2020)

maczuck schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade auch vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Habe letztes Jahr eine Woche Spanien gebucht. Nächsten Mittwoch soll es losgehen. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich die Reise noch antreten soll. Gebucht wurde über einen deutschen Anbieter. Am liebsten wäre mir gerade das der Veranstalter die Reise storniert. Meine Bedenken sind nämlich das auf einmal die Grenzen dicht sind ich nicht mehr nach Hause komme oder mich dort direkt in Quarantäne begeben muss.




Die Entscheidung ist hart, aber nicht schwierig. Ich würde es nicht tun. Evtl. nicht selbst stornieren damit du etwas erstattet bekommst. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das nächste Woche private Reisen noch möglich sind. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## maczuck (14. März 2020)

Also es soll in die Nähe von Girona gehen. Anreise ist mit dem Auto geplant. Ist ein kleiner regionaler Anbieter. Habe schon einen Horror vor der Anfahrt, den ich muss durch Luxemburg Frankreich und dann Spanien. Rede mal morgen mit dem Anbieter bezüglich stornierung oder Umbuchung.


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. März 2020)

Ab Montag 8 Uhr darfst du hier noch 10min mit dem Hund raus, unter Einhaltung der Abstandsregeln. Will man dafür Geld ausgeben und verreisen?


----------



## xyzHero (14. März 2020)

maczuck schrieb:


> Also es soll in die Nähe von Girona gehen. Anreise ist mit dem Auto geplant. Ist ein kleiner regionaler Anbieter. Habe schon einen Horror vor der Anfahrt, den ich muss durch Luxemburg Frankreich und dann Spanien. Rede mal morgen mit dem Anbieter bezüglich stornierung oder Umbuchung.



Bei Umbuchung wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Ich glaube nicht dass sich die Situation 2020 nachhaltig entspannen wird. 
Die Szenarien legen nahe, dass es mehrere Wellen geben wird bis ein Impfstoff verfügbar ist.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## NunAuchDa (14. März 2020)

Umbuchung wäre wohl fürs erste besser wie nix. Das Geld ist dann nicht weggeworfen und mit etwas Glück kann man im Herbst nochmals umbuchen falls sich die Lage bis dahin nicht ändert.


@beutelfuchs 
Bist Du aus der Gegend von Girona?


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. März 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Bist Du aus der Gegend von Girona


Ja


----------



## ExcelBiker (14. März 2020)

@beutelfuchs , vergiß die Reise. Dein Anbieter wird das sicher kulant handhaben. Den Link zum österreichischen Amt habe ich dich im letzten Post genannt. In Spanien siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19-Fälle_in_Spanien#Maßnahmen, da wärst du mitten im Hochrisikogebiet. Bei der Fahrzeit würdest du passend zur Abriegelung von Girona ankommen.

Ich hab's auf die harte Tour gelernt, weil ich noch nach Italien gefahren bin. Und ich bin noch gut zurückgekommen, hier keine Quarantäne, nur eine dringende Empfehlung vom Gesundheitsminister (für 2 Wochen alle vermeidbaren Kontakte bleiben lassen und zu Hause bleiben) (als Östereicher wäre ich wahrscheinlich in Quarantäne). Du riskierst, erst dort unter Ausgangssperre zu stehen, und anschließend in Deutschland 2 Wochen in Quarantäne. Selbst wenn du 1000 € wegschmeißen müsstest, ich würde auf die 1000 € verzichten.

Bis Mittwoch ist es noch lang, jeden Tag kommen drastische neue Maßnahmen in Europa. Den heutigen Zustand wirst du übermorgen nicht mehr vorfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maczuck (14. März 2020)

Anbieter hat gerade abgesagt. Gott sei Dank. Hat eine alternative am Donnersberg angeboten. Mal sehen da dieses Jahr im Ausland wohl nicht viel möglich sein wird es sei den es kommt bald ein wirksames Medikament auf den Markt und die Situation beruhigt sich.


----------



## lucie (14. März 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @beutelfuchs , vergiß die Reise. Dein Anbieter wird das sicher kulant handhaben. Den Link zum österreichischen Amt habe ich dich im letzten Post genannt. In Spanien siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19-Fälle_in_Spanien#Maßnahmen, da wärst du mitten im Hochrisikogebiet. Bei der Fahrzeit würdest du passend zur Abriegelung von Girona ankommen.
> 
> Ich hab's auf die harte Tour gelernt, weil ich noch nach Italien gefahren bin. Und ich bin noch gut zurückgekommen, hier keine Quarantäne, nur eine dringende Empfehlung vom Gesundheitsminister (für 2 Wochen alle vermeidbaren Kontakte bleiben lassen und zu Hause bleiben) (als Östereicher wäre ich wahrscheinlich in Quarantäne). Du riskierst, erst dort unter Ausgangssperre zu stehen, und anschließend in Deutschland 2 Wochen in Quarantäne. Selbst wenn du 1000 € wegschmeißen müsstest, ich würde auf die 1000 € verzichten.
> 
> Bis Mittwoch ist es noch lang, jeden Tag kommen drastische neue Maßnahmen in Europa. Den heutigen Zustand wirst du übermorgen nicht mehr vorfinden.



@beutelfuchs war nicht der Reisewillige , dies war @maczuck, für den sich gerade die finanzielle Problematik gelöst hat.


----------



## maczuck (14. März 2020)

Bin auch froh drum. Bin zwar kein ängstlicher Mensch aber das hier hat kein Staat mehr im Griff und lässt sich wohl nur mit solch strengen Maßnahmen wie in China eindämmen.


----------



## trauchhaus (14. März 2020)

maczuck schrieb:


> Also es soll in die Nähe von Girona gehen. Anreise ist mit dem Auto geplant. Ist ein kleiner regionaler Anbieter. Habe schon einen Horror vor der Anfahrt, den ich muss durch Luxemburg Frankreich und dann Spanien. Rede mal morgen mit dem Anbieter bezüglich stornierung oder Umbuchung.



Einfach mal den Reiseveranstalter anrufen? Meiner hat zum Beispiel meinen Italien Trip ohne wenn und aber storniert und erstattet. 100%, obwohl schon lange nicht mehr gebührenfrei storniert werden hätte können...

Wie gesagt, ruf doch einfach Montag früh mal an.

Gruss


----------



## Vogelsito (14. März 2020)

maczuck schrieb:


> Also es soll in die Nähe von Girona gehen. Anreise ist mit dem Auto geplant. Ist ein kleiner regionaler Anbieter. Habe schon einen Horror vor der Anfahrt, den ich muss durch Luxemburg Frankreich und dann Spanien. Rede mal morgen mit dem Anbieter bezüglich stornierung oder Umbuchung.



Vergiss es. In Spanien gilt ab Montag 8 Uhr mehr oder weniger eine Ausgangssperre.
Man darf nur noch sich weiter von seinem Haus wegbewegen um zur Arbeit, zum Arzt oder um sich Lebensmittel und wichtige Dinge des Lebens zu besorgen. Es gilt ein generelles Reiseverbot.

P.S.: Habe gesehen, dass sich das gütlich für Dich erledigt hat.


----------



## Martinwurst (14. März 2020)

Aktuell kannst du sowieso gar keine Reise planen, egal ob Ausland oder Deutschland.
Die Gefahr letztenendes im Hotel in Quarantäne festzusitzen und den Urlaub zu verhuntzen wär mir viel zu groß.
Mehr als Tagesausflüge würde ich aktuell nicht machen, zumindest nicht bis der Peak der Ausbreitung erreicht wurde und langsam wieder Normalität eintritt.


----------



## franzam (14. März 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Aktuell kannst du sowieso gar keine Reise planen, egal ob Ausland oder Deutschland.
> Die Gefahr letztenendes im Hotel in Quarantäne festzusitzen und den Urlaub zu verhuntzen wär mir viel zu groß.
> Mehr als Tagesausflüge würde ich aktuell nicht machen, zumindest nicht bis der Peak der Ausbreitung erreicht wurde und langsam wieder Normalität eintritt.


Wäre an sich das sinnvollste, aber manche sind leider absolut beratungsresitent...


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. März 2020)

Wobei, wenn man nächste Woche unbedingt hier biken will, Lösungen gibt's für alles


----------



## lucie (15. März 2020)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Reiseveranstalter anrufen? Meiner hat zum Beispiel meinen Italien Trip ohne wenn und aber storniert und erstattet. 100%, obwohl schon lange nicht mehr gebührenfrei storniert werden hätte können...
> 
> Wie gesagt, ruf doch einfach Montag früh mal an.
> 
> Gruss





Vogelsito schrieb:


> Vergiss es. In Spanien gilt ab Montag 8 Uhr mehr oder weniger eine Ausgangssperre.
> Man darf nur noch sich weiter von seinem Haus wegbewegen um zur Arbeit, zum Arzt oder um sich Lebensmittel und wichtige Dinge des Lebens zu besorgen. Es gilt ein generelles Reiseverbot.
> 
> P.S.: Habe gesehen, dass sich das gütlich für Dich erledigt hat.



Er hatte doch schon vorher geschrieben, dass es sich geklärt hat. 



maczuck schrieb:


> Anbieter hat gerade abgesagt. Gott sei Dank. Hat eine alternative am Donnersberg angeboten. Mal sehen da dieses Jahr im Ausland wohl nicht viel möglich sein wird es sei den es kommt bald ein wirksames Medikament auf den Markt und die Situation beruhigt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (15. März 2020)

Hier in der Stadt gibt´s Heut Morgen schon die ersten Neunmalklugen. Ab 200€ geht´s los


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2020)

... die Strafen können nicht hoch genug sein - und das "gewonnene" Geld wird/sollte in das Gesundheitswesen gesteckt/investiert werden...

Wir haben (noch) kein Ausgangsverbot, aber hier gibt es Personen, die trotz Quarantäne meinen sich frei bewegen zu können, Strafanträge sind gestellt. Und hoffentlich dann. s.o.


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2020)

Wo ist ‚hier‘?


----------



## Vogelsito (15. März 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo ist ‚hier‘?



Sieht mir schwer nach Barcelona aus.


----------



## maczuck (15. März 2020)

Na ja wen soll man anstecken wenn ich auf der Straße mit dem Rad rumfahre. So lange ich nirgendwo anhalte finde ich einkaufen gehen gefährlicher.


----------



## Vogelsito (15. März 2020)

maczuck schrieb:


> Na ja wen soll man anstecken wenn ich auf der Straße mit dem Rad rumfahre. So lange ich nirgendwo anhalte finde ich einkaufen gehen gefährlicher.



Ich wohne in Madrid. Gestern bestes Wetter, Federgabel neu gewartet.
Ich bin nicht gefahren, alleine der Gedanke daran, dass irgendwas passieren könnte, und ich ins Krankenhaus müsste.
Die sind gerade alle überlastet hier und einen verletzten Radsportler genießt da sicher nicht die höchste Prio, wenn es denn nicht lebensgefährlich ist. Außerdem musst Du erst einmal beim Notruf durchkommen. Auch da ist die Schlange gerade sehr lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2020)

maczuck schrieb:


> Na ja wen soll man anstecken wenn ich auf der Straße mit dem Rad rumfahre. So lange ich nirgendwo anhalte finde ich einkaufen gehen gefährlicher.




..an sich Niemanden. Allerdings ist Ausgangsverbot angeordnet und daran haben sich nunmal alle zu halten. Oder wo willst Du mit Ausnahmen anfangen, wo aufhören? Dann kann man das Ganze auch gleich lassen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. März 2020)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Sieht mir schwer nach Barcelona aus.


Jo.

"Ich jogge zur Apotheke" zaehlt wohl auch nicht als Ausrede




Mit sowas koennen wir uns jetzt fuer min. 2 Wochen bei Laune halten


----------



## franzam (15. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die Strafen können nicht hoch genug sein - und das "gewonnene" Geld wird/sollte in das Gesundheitswesen gesteckt/investiert werden...
> 
> Wir haben (noch) kein Ausgangsverbot, aber hier gibt es Personen, die trotz Quarantäne meinen sich frei bewegen zu können, Strafanträge sind gestellt. Und hoffentlich dann. s.o.


Bei uns war heute am Marktplatz so viel los wie schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## NunAuchDa (15. März 2020)

Bei mir, in Baden-Württemberg, auch. Das schöne Wetter trieb alle an die frische Luft. Viele Teenager Gruppen waren zu sehen.
Von reduzierten Sozialkontakten merkte ich kaum was. 
Schade das die Mitmenschen nicht kapieren das sie mit so einem Verhalten eine mögliche Ausgangssperre nur schneller herbeiführen.....


----------



## rhnordpool (15. März 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Bei mir, in Baden-Württemberg, auch. Das schöne Wetter trieb alle an die frische Luft. Viele Teenager Gruppen waren zu sehen.
> Von reduzierten Sozialkontakten merkte ich kaum was.


Wie bei uns. Das Freizeitgelände am Kuhberg voller Familien mit ihren Kindern, die Eisdielen am Marktplatz voll wie immer.
Aber die Regale bei Globus am Samstag leer geräumt.
Alles total rational, was da so abgeht.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die Strafen können nicht hoch genug sein - und das "gewonnene" Geld wird/sollte in das Gesundheitswesen gesteckt/investiert werden...
> 
> Wir haben (noch) kein Ausgangsverbot, aber hier gibt es Personen, die trotz Quarantäne meinen sich frei bewegen zu können, Strafanträge sind gestellt. Und hoffentlich dann. s.o.


Du wohnst vermutlich weit weg von einer Grenze. Hier wäre der theotetische Fall möglich: Du warst vor 2 Wochen einen Tag allein auf einer Skitour in der CH und müsstest ja seit der Anordnunge von letzter Woche freiwillig 2 Wochen in Quarantäne, während täglich zig Tausend Pendler morgens in die CH und abends zurück fahren, die zig Kontakte jeden Tag haben. Es ist nicht so einfach zu handhaben.
Leider war es hier Gestern wie in den Ferien im Hochsommer, all die Familien mit Kindern am Strand gesessen, gegrillt, gespielt, eine schöne Idylle - aber wohl auch keine Lösung...
Aber: in meinem Bekanntenkreis merke ich jedoch sehr viel von reduzierten sozialen Kontakten und bewußtem Handeln,


----------



## Martina H. (16. März 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so einfach zu handhaben.



Völlig richtig - da wird es viele Sachen geben, die sich irgendwie wiedersprechen, aber was tun? Nämlich



Votec Tox schrieb:


> all die Familien mit Kindern am Strand gesessen, gegrillt, gespielt, eine schöne Idylle - aber wohl auch keine Lösung...



...genau das ist es, was die Regierungen momentan zu Massnahmen greifen lässt, die evtl. schwer zu begreifen sind...

Was mich persönlich nervt, ist die Gedankenlosigkeit der Personen, die momentan meinen, dass sei alles nur "Panikmache", sich fröhlich zusammenrotten, Party feiern, einfachste Hygieneregeln ignorieren, dann aber losgehen Klopapier horten, Nudeln kaufen und hinterher den Hals aufreissen sie hätten alles besser gewusst :grrr:


----------



## scylla (16. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...genau das ist es, was die Regierungen momentan zu Massnahmen greifen lässt, die evtl. schwer zu begreifen sind...
> 
> Was mich persönlich nervt, ist die Gedankenlosigkeit der Personen, die momentan meinen, dass sei alles nur "Panikmache", sich fröhlich zusammenrotten, Party feiern, einfachste Hygieneregeln ignorieren, dann aber losgehen Klopapier horten, Nudeln kaufen und hinterher den Hals aufreissen sie hätten alles besser gewusst :grrr:



Und hinterher wenn als letzte Maßnahme die Ausgangssperre verhängt wird, wenn es nicht anders funktioniert, weil manche ja meinen, dass "das Leben ja weitergehen muss", ist das Gejammer von genau diesen Personen am größten. Jede Wette.
?
(immerhin gibt es hier wieder einen Kotzsmiley)


----------



## lucie (16. März 2020)

Auf einer großen Parkanlage bei uns war von eingeschränkten sozialen Kontakten heute absolut nichts zu spüren.
Im Edeka noch schnell 'ne Kiste Bier geordert und nichts wie ab auf die Wiese - vorzeitige Sommerferien. Das wird sich jetzt sicher so fortsetzen. Die Jungspunde machen sich absolut keine Platte. 

Vielleicht hätte man dann eher Ganztagsunerricht mit strikter Anwesenheitspflicht von 7:30 - mind. 20:00 Uhr anordnen sollen. 

Naja, es müssen immer wegen solcher Idioten am Ende immer alle darunter leiden, im Moment wird man dann wohl tatsächlich ernsthaft über Ausgangssperren nachdenken. 

Muss dann wohl auf Treppensteigtraining umsteigen - BTS.


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. März 2020)

Heute bin ich an nem Hundeplatz vorbeigekommen: Etwa 15 Personen waren da aufzufinden....und in ner Eckkneipe waren auch etwa rund 10 Mann anwesend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Ausgangssperre auch in D kommt. Heute, morgen, übermorgen?


----------



## Xyz79 (17. März 2020)

Solange es keine Ausfahrsperre gibt....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Die wird diese Woche noch kommen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die wird diese Woche noch kommen.


Jep.


lucie schrieb:


> Die Jungspunde machen sich absolut keine Platte.


Nicht nur die jungen, auch die älteren. Vor der Dorfwirtschaft sind gestern auch massig Leute gesessen, eher das Stammtischklientel.


lucie schrieb:


> Naja, es müssen immer wegen solcher Idioten am Ende immer alle darunter leiden, im Moment wird man dann wohl tatsächlich ernsthaft über Ausgangssperren nachdenken.


Das ist halt das Problem: Es trifft nur ganz wenige (im Verhältnis zur Gesamtbevölkerungszahl), Man sieht den Virus nicht, man sieht in nicht, man schmeckt ihn nicht ... wo ist also die Bedrohung? Und wenn's erlaubt ist, kann es nicht so schlimm sein. Das geht also sehr schnell, dass man selbst zu den Idioten gehört, so wie ich es war.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Seht es doch positiv. Ein paar Leute müssen sich infizieren, damit wir die Herdenimmunität aufbauen können.


----------



## below (17. März 2020)

Hier Neubauviertel, jedes Haus mit Garten, Wald direkt hinter dem Haus. Und die Leute, die auf Facebook den ganzen Tag Memes teilen, dass man sich doch bitte an die Maßnahmen halten soll, lassen ihre Kinder schön den ganzen Tag zusammen hier durch die Straßen rennen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Die leisten auch ihren Beitrag zur Herdenimmunität. 

Also so lang die keinen Kontakt mit gefährdeten Personen haben oder das Virus sonst über ihre Grenzen raus verteilen und vor allem bei den ersten Symptomen zu Hause blieben, wäre das schon irgendwie akzeptabel. 

Wir können das Leben nicht auf Null zurück fahren. Das muss verstanden werden. 

Gut, wir versuchen so etwas ähnliches ja jetzt mal durch zu ziehen. Mal sehen, wie lange das gut geht. 
Wenn's die Leute nicht mehr akzeptieren - was will die Poilzei dann tun?


----------



## scylla (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die leisten auch ihren Beitrag zur Herdenimmunität.



Anderes Szenario: diejenigen, die es jetzt drauf anlegen, belegen dann in Kürze massenhaft die Intensivstationen, so dass die Leute, die versucht haben sich vernünftig zu verhalten, dann nicht mehr gut behandelt werden können, wenn es sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auch erwischt. Es trifft doch meistens die unschuldigen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Das ist genau der Irrtum, dem viele aufsitzen. 
Wir *müssen* und infizieren, weil es keinen Impfstoff gibt. Nur so kann die Ausbreitung des Virus auf empfindliche Personen begrenzt werden. 
Eltern und kleinen Kindern und Kinder sind kaum gefährdet. Die können sich relativ gefahrenlos immunisieren und stellen dann keine Gefahr mehr da. Darum geht es doch hier: Kontrolliertes Infizieren, damit das Gesundheitssystem nicht kollabiert und die wenigen schweren Fälle gut versorgen kann. 

Das heißt nicht, dass man irgendwelche Infektionspartys feiern soll. Man soll gerade aktuell, wo das Wachstum der Ausbreitung viel zu groß ist, minimieren. Aber ein lineares Wachstum wie in den guten Ländern ist nicht nur akzeptabel, sondern erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn's die Leute nicht mehr akzeptieren - was will die Poilzei dann tun?


Drastische Strafen. Mit einem "Bußgeld" von 30 € wäre das wirkungslos. 500 € aufwärts wird's interessant, wenn isch so was rumspricht, dann halten sich die Leute auch dran. Keine Ahnung wie die Strafen in Italien sind, da wird das befolgt.


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Aber ein lineares Wachstum wie in den guten Ländern ist nicht nur akzeptabel, sondern erwünscht.


Exakt. Und das geht nur über Kontaktverzicht, am Ende Ausgangssperren, sonst bleibt das Wachstum exponentiell.


----------



## scylla (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht, dass man irgendwelche Infektionspartys feiern soll. Man soll gerade aktuell, wo das Wachstum der Ausbreitung viel zu groß ist, minimieren. Aber ein lineares Wachstum wie in den guten Ländern ist nicht nur akzeptabel, sondern erwünscht.



Da meinen wir beide doch dasselbe 

Wenn ich hier so rumschaue, dann sind es nicht nur Kinder und Jugendliche, die sich allen Orts auf Körperkontaktnähe versammeln und so tun als wäre nichts, sondern durchaus genau die Altersgruppen, die eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit haben, auf den Intensivstationen zu landen. Und es ist ja auch nicht so, als ob die Kinder nur sich gegenseitig anstecken, und dann sind sie immun und alles ist toll. Die stecken dann halt erst mal Opa, Oma und die chronisch kranke Tante an.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Du bekommst das nicht hin, als Exekutive. Wenn die Leute nicht aus Überzeugung mitmachen, ist das nicht exekutierbar. Man sieht das in Italien. Die Menschen verwenden dann eben Schleichwege oder gehen in der Nacht ins Nachbardorf und der Schwarzhandel floriert.
Bei uns geht das ja noch, aber in anderen Ländern (Frankreich) gibt's im Fall des Falles Ausschreitungen und Polizeiautos brennen.
Wir haben ja den Luxus des Landlebens. Es gibt aber gerade in den armen Vierteln (Marseille oder so) unglaublich viele Menschen, die in Ghettos leben, mit Großfamilien auf 50 m² oder so. Die haben auch kein Problem, sie ihre Freiheit zu erkämpfen. Da wird es sicher Militär Einsätze geben.

Ach ja, Thema Dunkelzahl: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/coronavirus-zahlen-dunkelziffer-pandemie-1.4847259


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die Strafen in Italien sind, da wird das befolgt.


204 plus Strafanzeige, d.h. man ist vorbestraft.


----------



## sb9999 (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also so lang die keinen Kontakt mit gefährdeten Personen haben oder das Virus sonst über ihre Grenzen raus verteilen und vor allem bei den ersten Symptomen zu Hause blieben, wäre das schon irgendwie akzeptabel.
> 
> Wir können das Leben nicht auf Null zurück fahren. Das muss verstanden werden.



Also hier kann ich deine Meinung nicht teilen, denn ich denke du unterschätzt wie tückisch das Virus ist und wie lang dessen Inkubationszeit.

1) Haben viele der betroffenen wenig bis gar keine Symptome. Sind aber hochgradig infektiös.
2) Dauert es von der Ansteckung bis zum Ausbruch der Erkrankung, d.h. dem auftreten der Symptome, bis zu 14 Tage.



> „Ein an Corona erkranktes Kind, das acht Wochen nicht erkannt wird, steckt rund 3000 Menschen an. Davon müssen 200 bis 300 auf die Intensivstation, etwa 15 sterben.“



Kinder jetzt alle gemeinsam auf der Straße spielen lassen? Absolutes NoGo, nichts verstanden, setzen 6.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wir können das Leben nicht auf Null zurück fahren. Das muss verstanden werden.



Ich denke wir alle sollten mittelfristig genau das tun. Das Leben derzeit soweit eben erträglich zurückfahren um jede einzelne Ansteckung zu vermeiden. Da bleiben bei der Agressivität des Virus immer noch so viele Infizierte übrig das es unser Gesundheitssystem massiv belasten wird. Um Durchseuchung brauchen wir uns denke ich auch gar keine Sorgen machen - die kriegen wir locker hin.

Mach die Rechnung doch mal anders herum und etwas positiver: Wenn ich mich heute so gut irgend möglich isoliere, sagen wir mal über 3-4 Wochen, dann

a) weiß ich genau ob und wann ich ein Risiko eingegangen bin und
b) sehe ob ich Symptome zeige/gezeigt habe.

Danach kann ich dann ggf. recht sicher entscheiden ob ich im engen persönlichen Rahmen wieder Kontakt haben kann, wo es eben sehr wichtig ist. Beispielsweise der kranken Mutter im Haushalt helfen, der Oma im Garten helfen, etc. Aber alles weiterhin mit sehr viel Vorsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Nicht alle Kinder. Man muss das schon ein wenig kontrollieren.

Unser Gesundheitssystem ist auch ohne COVID komplett überlastet. Das ist auch so ein zentraler Punkt. das bricht jetzt alles auf. Systeme, die auf über 80% ausgelastet sind, werden früher oder später immer kollabieren. Wie sind die Krankenhäuser ausgelastet? 110%? 
Wer alte Menschen in der Familie hat weiß, wie hart das System ist. Mein Großvater ist über 90. Wenn der krank wird, wird er auch ohne COVID schon nicht mehr in ein Krankenhaus aufgenommen. 

Wenn wir das System auf Null herunter fahren, werden wir uns ab 2021 kein Gesundheitssystem mehr leisten können. 
Wir verlieren derzeit pro Tag Milliarden.


Es ist eine sehr sehr schwierige Situation, auf die wir wenig vorbereitet sind.


----------



## ulles (17. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Ausgangssperre auch in D kommt. Heute, morgen, übermorgen?





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die wird diese Woche noch kommen.







Kommt 100 pro, siehe Fernsehprogramm. 
Für Erwachsene das hier


----------



## below (17. März 2020)

Ich gehe von einer Ausgangssperre spätestens zum Wochenende aus. Das aktuelle Geplänkel soll halt dafür sorgen, dass kein totales Chaos ausbricht.


----------



## soundfreak (17. März 2020)

durch die bank gute und interessante pro + contra beiträge hier !
------

frau arbeitet im spital. ihre station wird nun auch vorsorglich auf eine isolierstation "umgebaut" ...
die nächsten wochen werden spannend werden ...    

aktuell ist m.M. die Regelung in Ö (quasi Ausgangssperre) sicher erforderlich, Kurve muss einfach abgeflacht werden.
Ich vermute, dass diese Regelung bis nach Ostern aufrecht bleibt.
spätestens dann wird aber die Wirtschaft/Handel/Gastro wieder starten müssen, auch wenn klarerweise weiterhin immer neue Fälle auftreten ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Böse gesagt haben wir nun eine Ausganssperre in AUT, weil Ischgl noch 14 Tage Skifahren wollte.


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Böse gesagt haben wir nun eine Ausganssperre in AUT, weil Ischgl noch 14 Tage Skifahren wollte.


Ischgl ist überall...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Das stimmt wohl, aber Ischgl war schon ein besonderer Spreader. Aus aktueller Sicht. 
Derzeit werden reihenweise Ärzte positiv getestet, weil die in St. Christoph an einem Kongress Teil nahmen.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Böse gesagt haben wir nun eine Ausganssperre in AUT, weil Ischgl noch 14 Tage Skifahren wollte.


ja, euren Landeshauptmann sollte man teeren und federn... oder zumindest ohne Rentenanspruch absägen.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> 204 plus Strafanzeige, d.h. man ist vorbestraft.



Und trotzdem gab es vor 3 Tagen schon 7000 Anzeigen wegen Verstössen....
Die aktuellen Zahlen wären intressant, ob die Veröffentlichung irgend jemand abschreckt.....

Aber auch das Handy beim Autofahren ist in Italien teuer.....


----------



## bobo2606 (17. März 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> ja, euren Landeshauptmann sollte man teeren und federn... oder zumindest ohne Rentenanspruch absägen.



Stimmt, weil bei uns ist alles besser,.....
Unser Gesundheitsminister bittet jeden Italien-, Schweiz- und Österreichrückkehrer 2 Wochen zu Hause zu bleiben ohne auch nur anzudeuten wer dies finanziert und unser Innenminister lässt jeden Berufspendler unbehelligt und ohne Auflagen täglich hin und her faheen..., konsequent geht anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barny_R (17. März 2020)

Ich bin Geschäftsführer einer Maschinenbaufirma und habe im Moment 10 Mitarbeiter (ich auch) vorsorglich zuhause, weil Sie in Südtirol oder Tirol waren. Die Kosten trägt im Moment die Firma. (Im Moment gibt es meiner Meinung nach wichtigeres). Heute haben wir eine positives Ergebniss eines Südtirolurlaubers bekommen. Zum Glück verläuft die Krankheit milde und weil er nach dem Skiurlaub nicht in die Firma gekommen ist, sind die anderen Mitarbeiter nicht betroffen.


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2020)

Barny_R schrieb:


> Die Kosten trägt im Moment die Firma. (Im Moment gibt es meiner Meinung nach wichtigeres).



Respekt!


----------



## NunAuchDa (17. März 2020)

Auf den Straßen ist ja doch merklich weniger los.
Allerdings sind Familienausflüge mit dem Rad heut wohl gerade angesagt.

Viele haben wohl noch nicht kapiert das derzeit nur die nötigsten Operationen in den Krankenhäusern gemacht werden damit genügend Intensivbetten frei sind. Wer sich heute was bricht muss wohl damit rechnen das er unter Umständen nicht so schnell eine Operation erhält.


----------



## Bieker (17. März 2020)

Wer sich heute was bricht muss wohl damit rechnen das er unter Umständen nicht so schnell eine Operation erhält. 
Soll die Behauptung für Deutschland stehen? Mit Verlaub aber das ist Unsinn! Das einzige was passieren könnte ist, das du länger warten musst und früher(direkt) wieder entlassen wirst. Herr Spahn will zwar , das die Krankenhäuser Betten vorhalten, aber jeder Chefarzt wird dir versichern das du nicht mit gebrochenen Knochen warten musst. Und leere Betten bei manchen Klinik Betreibern ein Dorn im Auge sind. Und Was will der Chirurg in der Intensivstation für Lungenkranke. Trotzdem ist es besser, sich sehr Verhalten mit dem Fahrrad zu bewegen.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2020)

ja mei, bei uns waren Leute auf Wahlkampftour, obwohl ihre Mitarbeiter schon unter Quarantäne standen:  man habe ja keinen Kontakt zu ihnen gehabt....


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gab es vor 3 Tagen schon 7000 Anzeigen wegen Verstössen....
> Die aktuellen Zahlen wären intressant, ob die Veröffentlichung irgend jemand abschreckt.....


Anscheinend nicht wirklich. Gestern waren es italienweit 7890, die erwischt wurden, bei über 172.000 Kontrollen. Am Sonntag 6951, also eine Zunahme von 13,5%. Zwischen dem 11. und 15. März sind über 665.000 kontrolliert worden, davon wurden 27.616 angezeigt. 
https://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...liane_pronte_a_produrre_mascherine-251492054/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Du weißt ja sicher am besten, dass Italiener Gesetze eher als Empfehlung sehen.


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> ja mei, bei uns waren Leute auf Wahlkampftour, obwohl ihre Mitarbeiter schon unter Quarantäne standen:  man habe ja keinen Kontakt zu ihnen gehabt....


Wenn man keine 24 Stunden nach Schließung der Wahllokale den Notstand ausruft und wiederum keine 24 Stunden danach das Gefährdungsrisiko durch das Robert-Koch-Institut auf hoch hochgestuft wird, und die Tendenz der Epidemie war schon vor Sonntag  mehr als abzusehen, dann sollte das Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht wirklich. Gestern waren es italienweit 7890, die erwischt wurden, bei über 172.000 Kontrollen. Am Sonntag 6951, also eine Zunahme von 13,5%. Zwischen dem 11. und 15. März sind über 665.000 kontrolliert worden, davon wurden 27.616 angezeigt.
> https://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...liane_pronte_a_produrre_mascherine-251492054/



Ohne Worte, auch wenn wahrscheinlich einige dabei waren die nur eine  Imunsystem-förderliche Runde Ausdauersport allei  im Wald gedreht haben....

Diese Sorglosigkeit oder sagen wir es anders, diese italienische Auslegung von Individualität, die ich im Übrigen und unter anderen Umständen sehr sympathisch finde ,ist aber vielleicht auch mitschuld an dieser Wucht mit der es  euch gerade trifft. Da hilft uns unser teutonischer Gehorsam natürlich weiter, wobei der inzwischen auch immer mehr durch ein individuell spezielles Unrechtsbewusstsein abgelöst wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du weißt ja sicher am besten, dass Italiener Gesetze eher als Empfehlung sehen.


Eine italienische Antwort wäre jetzt gewesen: sie interpretieren die Gesetze nach eigenem Gutdünken.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine 24 Stunden nach Schließung der Wahllokale den Notstand ausruft und wiederum keine 24 Stunden danach das Gefährdungsrisiko durch das Robert-Koch-Institut auf hoch hochgestuft wird, und die Tendenz der Epidemie war schon vor Sonntag  mehr als abzusehen, dann sollte das Konsequenzen haben.



Aber, aber, aber ..... es wurde doch alles getan. Schließlich durft jeder seinen eigenen Stift zu wählen mitbringen....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Die einzige Hoffnung, die ich habe ist, dass sehr schnell gute Medikamente verfügbar werden. Synthetische Antikörper und ähnliches.


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Aber, aber, aber ..... es wurde doch alles getan. Schließlich durft jeder seinen eigenen Stift zu wählen mitbringen....


Da hätten sie ja gleich eine Runde Stifte verschenken können.


----------



## franzam (18. März 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> ja mei, bei uns waren Leute auf Wahlkampfveranstaltungen, obwohl ihre Mitarbeiter schon unter Quarantäne standen





UncleHo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine 24 Stunden nach Schließung der Wahllokale den Notstand ausruft und wiederum keine 24 Stunden danach das Gefährdungsrisiko durch das Robert-Koch-Institut auf hoch hochgestuft wird, und die Tendenz der Epidemie war schon vor Sonntag  mehr als abzusehen, dann sollte das Konsequenzen haben.



jetzt können sie sich als erste Stadt mit Ausgangssperre feiern....
ich versteh es einfach nicht. Allen Personen waren die Tatsachen aus Italien bekannt. Mit Hirn hätte man keine größeren Veranstaltungen haben müssen.
Auch Bayern hätte eher reagieren können


----------



## UncleHo (18. März 2020)

Das ist immer gleiche Salamitaktik. In Italien haben sie angefangen damit, erst Gemeinden, dann Regionen und zuletzt das ganze Land. Jetzt wird nur noch an der Daumenschraube gedreht und die Ausgangssperre immer schärfer ausgelegt, bloss weil einige es nicht kapieren wollen. Demnächst darfst du den Hund nur noch im Umkreis von 2 Metern vor der Haustür pinkeln lassen... Österreich ist jetzt auch schon auf Level 2 angekommen (Bundesland Tirol abgeriegelt)... Fragt sich nur, ob Söder oder Merkel schneller ist? Oder hat der Bund wieder mal nichts zu sagen, und das Ganze ist Ländersache? Wie war das noch mit den Schulschließungen in D? "Bei uns gibt es keine landesweiten Schulschließungen." Am Ende ist einer eingebrochen und alle haben ihren "Schwanz" einziehen und nachziehen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (19. März 2020)

> ... Österreich ist jetzt auch schon auf Level 2 angekommen (Bundesland Tirol abgeriegelt)...



Diese Abschottung/Quarantäne ist aktuell bis 5.4 verordnet...   
Frage mich, wie lang das Volk das mitträgt bzw. für Wirtschaft irgendwie möglich ist...

Auf jeden Fall ists ein Test für ähnliche Szenarien in der Zukunft ...


----------



## ulles (19. März 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Diese Abschottung/Quarantäne ist aktuell bis 5.4 verordnet...
> Frage mich, wie lang das Volk das mitträgt bzw. für Wirtschaft irgendwie möglich ist...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ists ein Test für ähnliche Szenarien in der Zukunft ...


Welcher *Test*???


----------



## soundfreak (19. März 2020)

"Test" ist falsch ausgedrückt...

Aus dieser geschichte wird hoffentlich für ähnliche ereignisse in der zukunft gelernt...

im nachhinein betrachtet wird die ein u. andere getätigte Maßnahme sicher überdenkt werden...
Wirtschaft komplett runterfahren   vs.  zu spät gesetzte strengere Quarantänemaßnahmen (z. Bsp. in div. Skigebieten)


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2020)

Du vergisst das Menschen vergessen und dumm sind, beim nächsten mal wird es noch schlimmer, weil viele nach Covid19 sagen werden „ war doch gar nicht schlimm“


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2020)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Das ist immer gleiche Salamitaktik. In Italien haben sie angefangen damit, erst Gemeinden, dann Regionen und zuletzt das ganze Land. Jetzt wird nur noch an der Daumenschraube gedreht und die Ausgangssperre immer schärfer ausgelegt, bloss weil einige es nicht kapieren wollen. Demnächst darfst du den Hund nur noch im Umkreis von 2 Metern vor der Haustür pinkeln lassen... Österreich ist jetzt auch schon auf Level 2 angekommen (Bundesland Tirol abgeriegelt)... Fragt sich nur, ob Söder oder Merkel schneller ist? Oder hat der Bund wieder mal nichts zu sagen, und das Ganze ist Ländersache? Wie war das noch mit den Schulschließungen in D? "Bei uns gibt es keine landesweiten Schulschließungen." Am Ende ist einer eingebrochen und alle haben ihren "Schwanz" einziehen und nachziehen müssen.


Söder also, wer sonst.


----------



## sticz (1. Mai 2020)

Odenwald-Spessart.


----------

